# It’s time



## Let it be… (Oct 7, 2021)

Hello everyone,I’m new to the group and hoping to find encouragement to take the leap. Let me tell you about my situation. I have been with my husband for almost 10 year and out of this 10 years 9 of them he has been looking for other women. I know what you’re thinking, how stupid can I be …. To answer that,very stupid. It’s been right in front of my face and I just don’t want to face it. I loved this man way to much and lost myself doing so. Truth is I will never be the apple of his eye just someone to take care of the kids, work , clean and cook meals. 
I have lost all my self esteem due to the years of emotional abuse. That makes it so much harder to take this leap. Plus I have 4 children to think about. 
Any suggestions?? I have open ears


----------



## leftorright (Jul 23, 2021)

Let it be… said:


> Hello everyone,I’m new to the group and hoping to find encouragement to take the leap. Let me tell you about my situation. I have been with my husband for almost 10 year and out of this 10 years 9 of them he has been looking for other women. I know what you’re thinking, how stupid can I be …. To answer that,very stupid. It’s been right in front of my face and I just don’t want to face it. I loved this man way to much and lost myself doing so. Truth is I will never be the apple of his eye just someone to take care of the kids, work , clean and cook meals.
> I have lost all my self esteem due to the years of emotional abuse. That makes it so much harder to take this leap. Plus I have 4 children to think about.
> Any suggestions?? I have open ears


We are on the same boat! If it’s been 10 years, it won’t get better at least in my case. I’ve been with my husband for 19 and I’m slowly letting go. It’s very hard but then I think about how much I deserve to be happy and I’m okay. Hurts sometimes when he’s around and you have that feeling like how does that person not even care anymore so quick but I look at all the ways he has hurt me and I’m like why would I want to be with someone like that. Like it’s only been a few weeks and I already have the feeling that he’s already moved on chatting to another woman. I have 3 kids and I wonder how I’ll manage it all but with the right people around you, you’ll be ok!


----------

